# Ersan Ilyasova



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

What do you think about this guy? Try watching him. You know Milwaukee selected him last year and send to NBDL.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

He was the MVP of U20 championship and sent Bogut to school today. I watch him for 4 years and believe me he will be something.


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

His skills are intimidating... hope he gets playing time with the bucks next year.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

nice to see some Turkish fellows here :cheers:


----------



## Perseas (Aug 24, 2006)

He has all the elements to be a really great player... If he works hard he will be. It is great for Turkey to have such an ace up its sleeve.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

You've always got to keep in mind that he's born 1984, not 1987. He's going to be a great player nonetheless, but he's not the type of talent the people are trying to make out of him.


----------

